# Weekend Motocross......



## OnTheFly7 (Apr 30, 2017)

Here are some images from this past weekend.

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Apr 30, 2017)

8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.





16.




17.




18.




19.




20.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 30, 2017)

Great action shots!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2017)

Excellent set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 30, 2017)

Good set... But they look over processed. I think your skill is better than the processing.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2017)

Very nice photos


----------



## EIngerson (May 1, 2017)

Killer work! Nicely done OnTheFly!!!


----------



## OnTheFly7 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone.

I appreciate the feedback (good and not so good).

I had a lot of fun at this event.  I  made some good contacts and I will be shooting a few more of these events as the year moves forward.  I hope to get a couple more motocross events in before my bull riding and rodeo seasons move into full swing!

jcdeboever......

I appreciate the comments.  To address the processing of the images; they may be a bit over processed.  Yet, that is what is so great about photography.  It is an art form.  What pleases one set of eyes, may not be so pleasing to another set of eyes.  I don't mean anything by this either.  It is great that as photographers, we can appeal to different groups, based on our style.  It is a good thing!


----------



## John_Scarpa (May 18, 2017)

To add on to the comment about processing... I think its fitting in motocross like this. I enjoy the extra edge and excitement that it adds to the photos while also setting you apart from the pack on your style. Keep up the great work!


----------



## robvasi (Nov 21, 2018)

sharp!  I think the riders like this look, do they not?


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 22, 2018)

Some very good action shots.......


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 22, 2018)

Cracking set of images, very nicely taken.


----------



## D7K (Nov 22, 2018)

Great work, agree on the PP but that's just a preference..


----------

